# Brochure creation using Dreamweaver



## NishaPad (Apr 11, 2007)

I want to know how to make a brochure using dreamweaver


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Dreamweaver is for making web sites. Are you looking to make a brochure in HTML?


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Brochures' aren't really created using html programs, they are created using Photoshop, Fireworks, Paintshop etc...

They can be sliced up and exported to html programs for web presence if required after they are created.


----------



## jaymanson (Mar 18, 2007)

It sounds like you need a desktop publishing program. Scribus is the best free application available if you don't already have one.


----------

